

NSA attempting to squash entrepreneur for selling parody t-shirt - robwilliams88
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/30/minnesota-man-sues-nsa-dhs-after-they-try-to-quash-his-parody-merchandise/

======
aaronem
From the National Security Agency Act of 1959 [1]:

    
    
          Sec. 15. (a) No person may, except with the written permission
       of the Director of the National Security Agency, knowingly use the
       words 'National Security Agency', the initials 'NSA', the seal of
       the National Security Agency, or any colorable imitation of such
       words, initials, or seal in connection with any merchandise,
       impersonation, solicitation, or commercial activity in a manner
       reasonably calculated to convey the impression that such use is
       approved, endorsed, or authorized by the National Security Agency.
    

Up to the Supreme Court whether or not it's in accord with the First
Amendment. Either way, using the word 'squash' to describe a cease-and-desist
letter strikes me as a bit inflammatory.

[1]:
[http://www.intelligence.senate.gov/nsaact1959.htm](http://www.intelligence.senate.gov/nsaact1959.htm)

~~~
robwilliams88
The NSA is still the one pursuing this ridiculous claim.

~~~
aaronem
Well, they would be if anyone were.

Now that I read the quotation more closely, though, I find cause in it to
reconsider my original opinion:

> [...] in a manner reasonably calculated to convey the impression that such
> use is approved, endorsed, or authorized by the National Security Agency.

Frivolous as I find it, I rather strongly doubt that anyone is going to
mistake McCall's parody for something 'approved, endorsed, or authorized' by
NSA. As such, I doubt the case will get anywhere near the Supreme Court,
unless whoever in NSA's legal office is behind the C&D really feels the need
to pursue a hopeless cause that far; it seems almost certain that the first
court to rule on the matter will do so in McCall's favor.

